# autostart network with rc.conf



## Anonymous (May 21, 2010)

After boot i connect to the net with

```
#dhclient fxp0
```
so i put

```
sshd_enable="YES"
dhclient_flags="fxp0"
```
but i still have to run 'dhclient fxp0' manually.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2010)

Perhaps you should read the handbook?


```
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
```

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-post.html


----------



## Anonymous (May 21, 2010)

Thanks.
The site you linked to doesn't contain the search term ifconfig_, the web gave me the info i used in my first try.
Of course i do read it, but i am not able to read all at once.


----------



## Beastie (May 21, 2010)

jalu said:
			
		

> The site you linked to doesn't contain the search term ifconfig_


This one does...


----------



## phoenix (May 21, 2010)

When in doubt, read the man page:  rc.conf(5)
And you can see everything that can be set in rc.conf by reading through /etc/defaults/rc.conf.  Just DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE.  Anything you want to change, copy into /etc/rc.conf and set it there.


----------

